# Gentoo Partitionsgröße und noch ein paar Fragen

## scr

Moin!

Ich bin z.Z. etwas genervt von Ubuntu und würde gerne mal was ganz anderes ausprobieren.

Ein bisschen recherchiert und in der Wiki/dem Handbuch gelesen habe ich schon.

Ein paar Fragen sind mir noch geblieben:

Wie groß muss eine Gentoo-Partition mindestens sein?

Mein Plan ist bis jetzt, ein bisschen Platz auf meiner Festplatte freizuschaufeln um eine 10 Gb-Partition zu erstellen, und auf dieser dann Gentoo zu installieren, erstmal testweise im trippelboot.

Reicht das? Und reicht das auch noch wenn Gentoo mein Produktivsystem wird?

Ich wollte ein eher minimales System installieren (mit i3 als wm).

Zum anderen (da habe ich auch nichts drüber gefunden), wie aktuell sind die Pakete in Portage? Und wie viele sind es? Wie gut kommt Gentoo mit Fremdpaketen klar? Bzw. wie schwer ist es sich individuelle ebuild-Skripte zu schreiben? Wie gut hält sich Gentoo an den FHS (wegen der Kompatibilität mit Fremdpaketen)?

Danke für jede Antwort!

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

die Größe der Partition hängt natürlich unter anderem maßgeblich von den verwendeten Programmen ab. 10GB wäre bei mir mit KDE, Firefox, Thunderbird, Chromium, LibreOffice & Co deutlich zu klein, zumal die distfiles (Quellpakete der jeweils zu kompilierenden Programme) schon einiges an Platz wegnehmen. Daher nehme ich gerne 15gb und da ist noch kein /boot und kein Homeverzeichnis enthalten.

Das ist aber nicht allgemein gültig und bezieht sich nur auf mein System. Aber vielleicht hilft es Dir als Richtgröße.

----------

## musv

Ich empfehle mindestens 30GB für die Root-Partition, würde aber sogar eher zu 40 GB tendieren. Der Grund liegt einfach in den Paketdateien, die du beim Installieren runterlädst. 10 GB ist definitiv zu wenig. Sofern du das lauffähig halten willst, musst du eigentlich permanent das System sauberhalten, d.h. Distfiles immer löschen, alte Kernel immer sofort deinstallieren inkl. Module, Tempverzeichnisse immer leer halten.

Gentoo müllt sich meiner Meinung nach weniger zu als Ubuntu & Co. Aber durch die quellcodebasierte Installation, die auch die Developmentpakete (z.B. gcc, autotools, make) benötigt, brauchst du einfach mehr Speicherplatz.

----------

## yseq

Firefox z.B. verlangt beim merge schon 5gb in /var/tmp . Ich hab vor 2 Wochen von 20 auf 25 gb vergrößert. /usr/ ist bei mir mit 8gb schon recht riesig.

Die Zeiten mit dauerhaft 10gb fürs fs sind leider schon länger vorbei.

----------

## scr

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten!

Das klingt alles nach sehr groß.

Mein derzeitiges Produktivsystem (Lubuntu 12.04) ist ohne /home 10Gb groß, und sehr optimierungsfähig.

(Da habe ich ein Lubuntu installiert, und dann GNOME/KDE-Sachen dazuinstalliert, und dann aufgehört LXDE zu benutzen. D.h. da ist viel bei, das ich nicht brauche.)

Ein auf klein und ressourcenschonend hin gebasteltes Ubuntu 12.10 auf einem anderen Rechner ist gerade mal 2,3GB groß. (Ohne Home, aber mit LibreOffice, i3-wm, Opera, GIMP, PIDGIN, ...)

Da habe ich die Mini.iso genommen, und dann solange Pakete installiert, bis ich hatte was ich brauche.

Und da ist noch relativ viel Zeug bei, das ich eigentlich nicht brauche - ein so installiertes Debian wäre ungefähr 1/2 so groß.

Das in Ubuntu so viel Bloat ist, war einer der Gründe aus denen ich die Distribution wechseln wollte.

musv:

[quote]Ich empfehle mindestens 30GB für die Root-Partition, würde aber sogar eher zu 40 GB tendieren. Der Grund liegt einfach in den Paketdateien, die du beim Installieren runterlädst. 10 GB ist definitiv zu wenig. Sofern du das lauffähig halten willst, musst du eigentlich permanent das System sauberhalten, d.h. Distfiles immer löschen, alte Kernel immer sofort deinstallieren inkl. Module, Tempverzeichnisse immer leer halten.[/quote]

Spricht irgendetwas dagegen, das System ständig sauberzuhalten? Gibt es Skripte, die mich dabei unterstützen könnten? Hört sich für mich bis jetzt nicht schlimm an.

yseq

[Quote]Firefox z.B. verlangt beim merge schon 5gb in /var/tmp . Ich hab vor 2 Wochen von 20 auf 25 gb vergrößert. /usr/ ist bei mir mit 8gb schon recht riesig. 

Die Zeiten mit dauerhaft 10gb fürs fs sind leider schon länger vorbei.[/Quote]

Moment, was genau heißt das? Heißt das, ich brauche temporär 5Gb freien Festplattenplatz wenn ich FF upgraden möchte, oder permanent wenn ich ihn installieren möchte?

Und brauche ich immer soviel Speicherplatz, wenn ich ein Paket (vor allem ein gut unterstütztes, häufig geupdatetes) updaten oder installieren möchte?

Gibt es denn gar keine Möglichkeit, sich ein Gentoo zu basteln, das wenig Speicherplatz braucht?

----------

## Jean-Paul

Also ich habe 12GB mein für root, ohne home und boot und davon sind knapp 4,5GB belegt.

Bin auch Anhänger von Minimalsystemen, was nicht bedeutet dass etwas fehlen muss.

Wenn du so Granaten aus den Quellen installierst wie libreoffice oder firefox musst du natürlich etwas aufpassen. Zu klein sollte die Partition natürlich nicht sein.

Ich kompiliere so etwas im RAM, weil mit 16GB mehr als genug vorhanden ist. Wobei ich Office nicht installiert habe.

Aber installiere erstmal Gentoo und mache deine Erfahrungen.

Umpartitioniert ist dann schnell.

Jean-Paul

----------

## scr

 *Quote:*   

>  Also ich habe 12GB mein für root, ohne home und boot und davon sind knapp 4,5GB belegt. 
> 
> Bin auch Anhänger von Minimalsystemen, was nicht bedeutet dass etwas fehlen muss. 

 

Gut das du das schreibst, ich hätte mir sonst eine andere Distribution gesucht und Gentoo unter "Bloatribution" abgehakt.  Dabei war Gentoo für mich immer das Optimierer-Linux.

(30-40Gb ist größer als Ubuntu. Und Win7.)

Ich werde also mit 10 Gb anfangen und meinen Swap vorsichtshalber vergrößern.

Wenn ich mich dann entscheide aus Gentoo mein Produktivsystem zu machen, kann ich die immer noch vergrößern, wie du schriebst.

Aber, noch zwei letzte Fragen: 

Wie gut/schlecht kommt Gentoo mit Fremdpaketen klar? *ubuntu hält sich z.B. nur manchmal an die FHS, was das installieren von Fremdpaketen immer wieder spannend macht.

Und wie viele Programme sind in Portage vorhanden? Bzw. wieviele Pakete habe ich zu Auswahl in Gentoo?

----------

## bell

Mein Rootfs auf diesem PC ist 100 GB gross und 75 davon sind belegt. Das liegt jedoch daran, dass ich alles mögliche, insbesondere "größeren" Spiele installiert habe. Auf dem Laptop komme ich mit 30 GB aus von denen meist ca. die hälfte belegt ist, von denen 6 GB Backup-Files. Das System ist also ~9 GB gross. Da ist aber auch viel drauf.

Bei Gentoo hast Du ein Problem dass die runtergeladenen Sources nicht automatisch aufgeräumt werden. Meine Distfiles aktuell sind ~30 GB auf dem PC. Diese sollten also ab und zu bereinigt werden (es gibt eclean).

Zum Thema Fremdpakete: Gentoo nutzt ja keine Pakete, sondern Installationsanleitungen (ebuilds). Und einige davon laden Dir eine *.deb oder *.rpm runter und installieren diese so wie Gentoo diese braucht. Fremdpakete sind also kein Problem wenn Du ein Ebuild hast, der Dir das Fremdpaket installiert.

Zum Thema Anzahl der Programme: Du solltest http://gpo.zugaina.org/ kennen, den nicht alle Pakete sind direkt im Portage sondern einige findest Du nur in einem Overlay (nicht offizielle Repositories). Zum Unfang, lass mich das mal so sagen: Vor Gentoo hatte ich eine andere Distri und dort musste ich einiges nach /usr/loca/ manuell installieren. Seit Gentoo ist meine /usr/local/ leer.

Gentoo ist auf keinen Fall eine Bloat-Distribution. Denn bei Gentoo kannst Du wirklich nur das im System haben, was Du benötigst. Im Embedded-Bereich kriegt man ein Gentoo hin, der auf 16MB Flash passt.

----------

## bell

Ein weiterer Vorteil von "Installationsanleitungen" ist dass Du auch kommerzielle Software wie zB. Vmware oder Doom3 ganz normal mit Portage installieren kannst. Die ebuilds sind im offiziellem Tree. Du musst halt die CD einlegen oder eine Datei runterladen und nach /usr/portage/distfiles legen. Den rest mach Portage.

----------

## scr

Danke für die Antwort, du hast mich überzeugt  :Smile: 

gparted schiebt gerade die Partitionen zurecht.

6Gb swap und 15Gb für / , ich dachte weiter optimieren und schrumpfen kann ich das System wenn ich mich damit auskenne.

Danke für den Tipp mit http://gpo.zugaina.org/

Werde ich demnächst mal reinschauen, sobald Gentoo denn läuft.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, müßte ich Gentoo ganz bequem von Ubuntu aus installieren können.

Ich melde mich dann, wenn dabei weitere Fragen auftauchen  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *scr wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, müßte ich Gentoo ganz bequem von Ubuntu aus installieren können.
> 
> Ich melde mich dann, wenn dabei weitere Fragen auftauchen 

 

Ja, kannst Du und eine vernünftige LiveCD mit grafischem Browser erleichtert die Arbeit auch enorm, vor allem dann, wenn man mit den CLI-Tools nicht ganz so firm ist.

Viel Erfolg bei Deiner Installation. Und wenn weitere Fragen auftauchen -> neuen Thread aufmachen und fragen. Wir helfen, wo wir können.

----------

## Max Steel

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  *scr wrote:*   Wenn ich das richtig sehe, müßte ich Gentoo ganz bequem von Ubuntu aus installieren können.
> 
> Ich melde mich dann, wenn dabei weitere Fragen auftauchen  
> 
> Ja, kannst Du und eine vernünftige LiveCD mit grafischem Browser erleichtert die Arbeit auch enorm, vor allem dann, wenn man mit den CLI-Tools nicht ganz so firm ist.
> ...

 

ICh empfehle die Systemrescuecd (http://www.sysresccd.org/). Diese bietet eine grafische OBerfläche onboard. X86 und X86_64 kernel. eine Konsole mit vim, nano und mc (samt mcedit) und alle Tools zum Partitionieren, formattieren, Internet browsen, und blablabla. (memory Test und co sind auch mit dabei.)

----------

## bell

Eine Installation aus einem laufenden System (also keine Live-CD) ist kein Problem. Das Verkleinern der Partitionen, vor allem wenn Du die Ubuntu-Partition anfasst, sollte jedoch vom Live-Medium passieren. Die Installation von Grub kannst Du überspringen. Der Grub-2 von Ubuntu sollte Gentoo erkennen und einen Eintrag erstellen können. Zwei Bootmanager in einem MBR passen ja nicht rein.

----------

## musv

 *scr wrote:*   

> Spricht irgendetwas dagegen, das System ständig sauberzuhalten? Gibt es Skripte, die mich dabei unterstützen könnten? Hört sich für mich bis jetzt nicht schlimm an.

 

Du kannst das natürlich immer sauberhalten. Aber ich schmeiß die nicht mehr benötigten Kernel alle paar Monate mal runter. Und die Distfiles (Source-Code-Pakete) lösch ich auch nicht öfters. Bei einem Update wird dort schon mal 'ne Menge Speicher belegt.

 *scr wrote:*   

> Moment, was genau heißt das? Heißt das, ich brauche temporär 5Gb freien Festplattenplatz wenn ich FF upgraden möchte, oder permanent wenn ich ihn installieren möchte?
> 
> Und brauche ich immer soviel Speicherplatz, wenn ich ein Paket (vor allem ein gut unterstütztes, häufig geupdatetes) updaten oder installieren möchte?
> 
> 

 

Brauchst du nur während des Updates. Das Zeug wird ja compiliert. Dann werden Binaries ins System rüberkopiert und der Temp-Speicher wieder freigeräumt. Allerdings mach ich das alles im Ram. Bei 24 GB RAM ist selbst das Compilieren von Libreoffice + KDELibs + gcc gleichzeitig kein Problem.

 *scr wrote:*   

> Wie gut/schlecht kommt Gentoo mit Fremdpaketen klar?

 

Was sind Fremdpakete? Gentoo zieht sich normalerweise die originalen Source-Codes vom Entwickler, patcht das Teil evtl. bei Bedarf, compiliert es und installiert es. Ein paar rpms und debs werden auch irgendwo verwendet. Allerdings werden die Dinger entpackt und die notwendigen Teile rausgezogen. Damit hast du aber nichts zu tun.

 *scr wrote:*   

> 6Gb swap und 15Gb für / , ich dachte weiter optimieren und schrumpfen kann ich das System wenn ich mich damit auskenne.

 

Wozu in aller Welt brauchst du 6GB Swap? 500mb oder 1GB sind bei heutigen Ram-Größen mehr als angemessen.

----------

## syn0ptik

 *Quote:*   

> Wozu in aller Welt brauchst du 6GB Swap? 500mb oder 1GB sind bei heutigen Ram-Größen mehr als angemessen.

 

Für mehrer wiershark/pcap dateien öffnen.

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ich nehme 10 Gb fuer das System und lagere einige Ordner aus, die zum kompilieren gebraucht werden.

Das kann beim Notebook u.U. eine externe Platte sein, da man nicht taeglich updatet.

Die Ordner erstelle ich mit einem kleinen Skript, und das mounten, wenn geupdatet wird, besorgt es auch gleich.

(Vieleicht kannman das noch verbessern.)

```
#!/usr/bin/env bash 

# mountet unmounted gentoo/funtoo portage/paludis Auslagerungsordner

mount -o rw /dev/sda8 /mnt/daten;  # Das ist die Partition, auf der kompilliert werden soll.

echo "Which System? portage/paludis unmounten? Auslagerungsordner erstellen? Gib ein: gentoo/funtoo/umount/mkdir"

# break

read abfrage

if [ "$abfrage" == "umount" ] ; then 

   

umount /usr/portage ;

umount /var/tmp/portage ;

umount /var/tmp/paludis ;

umount /var/cache/paludis ; 

umount /var/empty ;

umount /usr/src ;

umount /mnt/daten ;

elif [ "$abfrage" == "mkdir" ] ; then 

mkdir /usr/portage /usr/local/portage /var/tmp/portage /var/tmp/paludis /var/cache/paludis /var/empty /usr/src  ;

mkdir /mnt /mnt/gentoo /mnt/funtoo /mnt/usb /mnt/cdrom /mnt/daten  ;

/usr/local/ownscripts/mountportpal.sh ;

else 

mount --bind /mnt/daten/$abfrage/usr/portage /usr/portage ;

mount --bind /mnt/daten/$abfrage/var/tmp/portage /var/tmp/portage ;

mount --bind /mnt/daten/$abfrage/var/tmp/paludis /var/tmp/paludis ;

mount --bind /mnt/daten/$abfrage/var/cache/paludis  /var/cache/paludis;

mount --bind /mnt/daten/$abfrage/var/empty  /var/empty;

mount --bind  /mnt/daten/$abfrage/usr/src /usr/src;

fi

mount devpts /dev/pts -t devpts;

dhcpcd ;
```

----------

## Randy Andy

Willkommen bei Gentoo, scr.

Auch wenn es womöglich nicht so weit kommen mag, falls Du den  Hürden der Installation unterliegst, doch Du weißt ja: "Aller Anfang ist schwer."

Hab den Thread leider eben erst bemerkt,  jetzt da es eigentlich schon zu spät zum Antworten scheint.

Die meisten Antworten wurden ja bereits gegeben und zwar in einer derart großen Bandbreite, was manche Angaben betraf, dass es Dich um Haaresbreite vom Versuch Gentoo auszuprobieren, abgebracht hätte, weil du es fast für eine  "Bloatribution" hieltest.

Aus diesem Grund möchte ich Dich durch meine Antworten weiter in deinem Vorhaben bestärken und Dir versichern, dass Gentoo den erhöhten initialen Aufwand des Einarbeitens definitiv wert ist!

Genug geschwafelt, zu den harten Fakten bezüglich:

 - Minimalistisches System:

Natürlich geht das auch mit Gentoo, auch wenn es von der Standardinstallation stark abweicht, weshalb ich es Dir nicht zum Beginn empfehlen kann, es soll daher nur als Beleg dienen. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Tiny_Gentoo Klein Genug für Dich?

- Fremdpakete.

Wozu, am Anfang war die Quelle. Erst das Erzeugen deiner eigenen Binaries aus dem sourcecode durch Kompilation ermöglicht Dir die Freiheit genau zu bestimmen welche Optionen du darin unterstützt haben möchtest, nämlich nur die welche Du auch benötigst. Das sollte als Minimalist genau dein Ansatz sein. Dadurch reduzierst Du dessen Abhängigkeiten genau auf dein notwendiges Minimum, statt lediglich wie bei den Binären Distros meist bloated Pakete zu installieren, die alle Optionen unterstützen! Erst dadurch erhält Du ein wirklich schlankes System.

Für mich ist dass das Kriterium welches ein schlankes System auszeichnet, nicht der belegte Plattenplatz. Diesen kann man tatsächlich durch regelmäßiges Aufräumen gering halten. Die temporär erhöhten Ressourcen beim kompilieren kann man sogar auslagern, wenn's sein muss, doch das ist die Kür,mach erst mal die Grundübungen und entdecke später dass Gentoo Dir sämtliche Möglichkeiten eröffnet und stets die Wahl lässt! (verdammt, komme schon wieder ins Schwafeln).

- Anzahl der Pakete

16220 gerade bei meiner letzten Abfrage von hier: http://packages.gentoo.org/categories/

das entspricht doppelt so vielen binären Paketen, behaupte Ich und ich kann's auch Annäherungsweise belegen und wundere mich wie schnell das bei den Postern aus diesem Thread hier in Vergessenheit geriet: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-930358-highlight-categories.html

- Partitionsgröße

Ich verwende auf einigen kleinen Netbooks/Laptops 15 GB für /boot und das System mit KDE-4.xx, ohne home und schaffe es noch locker die zum Kompilieren von Libreoffice noch die notwendigen 6GB freizuschaufeln. Dafür muss ich halt häufiger aufräumen.

Nehme ich Libreoffice als bin-Paket auf einem ganz alten Schätzchen, dann reichen mir auch 10GB unter den gleichen System-Bedingungen. Empfehel aber eher 15 GB die Du ja nun hast, obwohl dein System sicher viel minimalistischer ausfallen wird, also Platz satt, gelegentliches Aufräumen, gegen das nichts spricht,vorausgesetzt.  :Wink:  http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Festplatte_aufr%C3%A4umen

Ist aber recht unvollständig, doch kommt Zeit, dann kommt mehr Info von uns....

P.S. In meinem /boot liegen aktuell noch 79 kernel, zusammen gerade mal 278MB.

- FHS

Hier schauen unter FHS, dann weisst Du mehr: 

https://gentoo-handbook.lugons.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?style=printable&part=2&chap=1

- Ressourcenbedarf

Die Jungs schmeißen ja hier mit RAM rum, als gäb's kein Morgen, aber zu deiner Beruhigung: Auf meinem Netbook mit 1GB RAM und 4GB swap kompiliert FF, Libreoffice, gcc etc auch noch - ok, schön ist zwar anders, aber es gibt ja auch distcc oder ne chroot Umgebung für geschmeidiges Kompilieren mithlife anderer PC's. Wie gesagt, alles ist Möglich, doch bis dahin ist es noch etwas Arbeit...

Mal sehen ob Du das Durchhaltevermögen besitzt, es soll zu deinem Schaden nicht sein.  :Wink: 

In diesem Sinn, viel Erfolg und guten Start.

Andy.

----------

